# nx2000 rims give me opinions on what to buy plus mine are for sale !!!



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

ok well it took a while the first thing im doing to my nx2000 is rims, i wanted 17s too big wanted 16s until i read and i thought that basically 15s are the best size for performance and that is basically what im looking for performance over looks... so the question is what rims to get. my car is candy apple red so i want white rims i think they would look best, no offense but i dislike chrome or alloy rims so its a toss up bewteen black and white fifteens and the both have to be 4 lug no universal garbage so guys tell me what u think and if u have and sites or pics go ahead and show me ; ) p.s im a noob yes and i searched didnt really help much so your info is much appreciated.....rich

ohh and i also have these rims for sale 15 inch nissan alloy rims i dont know what car they came off of or if they came stock on my nx2000 but they were there when i got them so if anyone wants them pm me or email me at [email protected] , they gotta go have no need for them make me a offer fellas ; ) http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid128/pb27f96a292a5353adafd818d6994f4bc/f7e36f02.jpg.thumb http://www.imagestation.com/picture...a85824958c5c1933f3f20c/f7e36f1b.jpg.thumb.jpg


----------



## src (Jul 24, 2004)

Just look at the O.Z. RACING perfomance rims, whey are lighter when the most ones and looks pretty good! Just follow this link... 
By the way, O.Z. has great white colored and graphite-black colored rims at the past. Maybe you can get them used or new from some dillers...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

How much do you want to spend to be lightweight and how light do you want to go? If you want cheap and light, look at some Rota's from www.machiii.net You can get Slipstream's in 6.5" or 7" wide 15" in white for $450-$500 and they weigh 12 and 13 lbs. respectively. Or the more favorable looking Subzero's in 6.5"x15" in white for $500. Although if you've got that much to spend, I'd say shop around for some Enkei RP-F1's, they only weigh 9.2 lbs. in a 15"x7" and I'm told they can be found for $160 each if you look hard enough. They only come in silver but for a wheel that light that doesn't cost as much as Volk Te-37's, you can probably live with it.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Id tell you to get some Falken Hanabi wheels with some Ziexs cause the wheels only weigh 11lbs and the combo costs only 720$ shipped but I already have them and I cant have another NX with the same wheels.  check out www.edgeracing.com they have some Flik wheels that are pretty light.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

yeah im thinking about the flik rims the blast c's look real nice and there only 11.9 for 89 per rim so ill prolly go for those thanks for the info guys i figure imma get the blast c's in black and tint my nx with dark tint and it should look good ill keep u all updated ; )


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

haha lmao.They are called Blast.The C is for the color=Carbon


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

*ohh*



danifilth said:


> haha lmao.They are called Blast.The C is for the color=Carbon


 well this just goes ta show ya that im a moron lol but they looked black to me actually the site posted above www.machii.com actually has a pair of red and black rotas i like and pair of red rotas with a silver lip that i like and a pair of advans that kind are three spoked that are black and red ill prolly go with one of those rims do to my car being red and the price who knows i guess ill keep looking around but thanks for the info, gave me some more options....


----------

